# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  looking for top dwelling schooling fishes

## e[V]o|ut|on

Hi all,

Would like to ask for recommendations for peaceful, top dwelling schooling fishes and able to live with tetras.

----------


## Mystikboy

Hatchet fishes if you've a closed top tank

Never kept them before though

----------


## barmby

My favorite fish - hatchet fish. Get the black wing hatchet fish. One of the smaller version. They are even smaller than the marbled hatchet fish. They are rare because only few import them!

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

> Hatchet fishes if you've a closed top tank
> 
> Never kept them before though


Mine's a open top tank.

Hatchets are jumpers?

Are danios top dwelling fishes?

----------


## barmby

They are great jumper!

Danios - yes! but boring fishes : ) : )

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

> They are great jumper!
> 
> Danios - yes! but boring fishes : ) : )


Why are danios boring? I thought they are always swimming here swimming there.

----------


## stormhawk

The typical Zebra Danio is boring, but not the other flashy species. Try Danio choprai if you can find them.

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

i was looking at like those red danios, striking colours.

what about rasboras? are they top dwelling fishes too?

----------


## Mystikboy

Rasboras occupy the same stratum as tetras

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

Are there any other suitable top dwelling fishes other than Danios?

----------


## PKB

Pengiun Tetra

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

ohh i didnt know penguin tetras were top dwellers. I thought all tetras were bottom/mid dwellers.

Thanks for the suggestion, bro.

----------


## Shingen

white cloud mountain minnow... they doing well in my tetra tank  :Wink:

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

> white cloud mountain minnow... they doing well in my tetra tank


Thanks bro for the suggestion. They look very nice and fits in with the tetras that I already have.

Are they jumpers too? Which LFS sells this white cloud mountain minnows?

----------


## Vincent cs

I if not wrong I think I saw either at seaview or NKS not very sure which but confirm I saw the name written on the fish tank

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

> I if not wrong I think I saw either at seaview or NKS not very sure which but confirm I saw the name written on the fish tank


Where is NKS?

----------


## tongyang

Clown killies perhaps? GC has them.

----------


## barmby

NKS is Neo Kim Swee at Kovan

----------


## stormhawk

WCMMs go all over the place, not just the top sector. Penguin Tetras are mid-water swimmers. However, WCMMs are hardy fish. Locally we have the normal, longfin and gold variants I believe. C328 always has them from time to time, along with Danio choprai, which is an uncommon species. Clown killies are an excellent choice, if you can provide them with their basic requirements and diet. If you want something cheaper then perhaps the Lampeyes would be an alternative choice.

If you have jumpers then a mesh cover or some netting over the top of the tank will be required, unless you have a thick cover of floating plants.

----------


## PKB

Thanks for sharing Stormhawk, I thought Pengiun Tetra are top level swimmer as I kept them twice before and for both batches, they spend most of their type at the top level. I only kept small peaceful fish as their tankmates. So they are not trying to avoid other fishes by staying at the top level. Just sharing by experiences of keeping them

----------


## stormhawk

Penguin Tetras swim in a head-up oblique style, so they give the impression that they are top-dwellers. I had them swimming in the mid-water with other fishes. I guess yours loved the top more than the middle.  :Laughing:  

They are interesting fish however, but unfortunately these days, the Penguin we get are the Balloon type.  :Sad:

----------


## Shingen

> Thanks bro for the suggestion. They look very nice and fits in with the tetras that I already have.
> 
> Are they jumpers too? Which LFS sells this white cloud mountain minnows?


so far none of my white cloud mountain minnows jumped out... they are commonly available in most lfs and very affordable... seen them in c328, y618, polyart and aquastar  :Wink:

----------

